# emerge fehlermeldung IMMER! [gelöst]

## silentnoise

Hi

Ich habe gestern erfolgreich das erste mal Gentoo installiert..

Bin schon fast ein halbes Jahr dabei gewesen und habs immer wieder versucht...

Naja hab mich halt nen Keks gefreut als Gentoo dann endlich mal lief  :Wink: 

Nun möchte ich meine Grundprogramme emergen und bekomme da zu meinem Entsetzen Fehlermeldungen...

Architektur: Athlon XP

Portagebaum aus dem Netz...  

emerge licq ->

arbeitet und nach einiger Zeit kommt dann:

!!! ERROR: net-im/licq-1.2.7 failed.

!!! Functioon src-compile, Line 84, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

emerge openoffice ->

!!! ERROR: aa-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1 failed.

!!! Function pkg-setup, Line 112, Exitcode 0

!!! (no error message)

emerge sim ->

!!! ERROR: net-sim/sim-0.9.2 failed.

!!! Function src_conpile, Line 61, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

Das ist aber nicht bei jedem Programm das ich emergen will so...

Zum Beispiel Opera hab ich erfolgreich emerged...

Keine Fehlermeldungen und nichts...

Genauso der MPlayer

Habe emerge sync vorher durchgeführt...

Was bedeuten diese Fehlermeldungen und was kann ich dagegen tun???

Gruß, JulianLast edited by silentnoise on Fri Nov 19, 2004 11:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pablo_supertux

veruche die ebuild nochmla zu runterladen. emerge rsync nochmal ausführen.

----------

## disi

welche gcc version ?

evtl bist du auch von diesem problem betroffen : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=166696&highlight=cannot+emerge+anything

p.s. ich persönlich mache nun keine updates mehr bis binutils binutils-2.15.90.0.3-r1 funzen mit gcc gcc-3.4.0 ober andere rauskommen aber downgrade nimmer   :Very Happy: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Die von dir geposteten Fehlermeldungen sind wenig aussagekräftig. Du solltest zumindest soviele Zeilen (meist so ca. 15) posten, dass die schuldigen Fehlermeldungen mit dabei sind.

----------

## silentnoise

So das sind die letzten Zeilen die er beim konpilieren ausgibt.

Ich hoffe das reicht...

on-xp -pipe -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o sockfactory.lo `test -f sockfactory.cpp || echo './'`sockfactory.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include    -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT   -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o html.lo `test -f html.cc || echo './'`html.cc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/

on-xp -pipe -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o sockfactory.lo `test -f sockfactory.cpp || echo './'`sockfactory.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include    -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT   -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o html.lo `test -f html.cc || echo './'`html.cc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I/usr/kde/3.2/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include    -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -DPIC -fPIC -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT   -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new  -c -o libsimapi_la_meta_unload.lo `test -f libsimapi_la_meta_unload.cc || echo './'`libsimapi_la_meta_unload.cc

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=link --tag=CXX g++  -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2 -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new    -o libsimapi.la.closure libsimapi_la_closure.lo -no-undefined -L/usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/kde/3.2/lib -R /usr/qt/3/lib -R /usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/X11R6/lib -L/usr/qt/3/lib  -DPIC -fPIC -L/usr/qt/3/lib  -DPIC -fPIC -L/usr/kde/3.2/lib  ltdl.lo aboutdata.lo buffer.lo cfg.lo cmddef.lo contacts.lo country.lo exec.lo fetch.lo log.lo message.lo plugins.lo simapi.lo socket.lo sockfactory.lo sslclient.lo translit.lo unquot.lo html.lo md5_dgst.lo libsimapi_la_meta_unload.lo  -lssl -lcrypto -ldl   -lqt-mt  -lpng -lz -lm -lXext -lX11 -lresolv -lSM -lICE -lkdecore -lkdeui   -lart_lgpl_2

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la'

make[3]: *** [libsimapi.la.closure] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2/sim/api'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2/sim'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/sim-0.9.2/work/sim-0.9.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-im/sim-0.9.2 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 61, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

bash-2.05b#  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mac Fly

 *Quote:*   

> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la' 

 

Auch mal von mir ein Schuss ins Blaue: "ldconfig" ausführen?

----------

## silentnoise

hat auch nicht geklappt...   :Confused: 

ein kollege meinte gerade dass ich die Kompilierungsoptimierung schlanker einstellen solle.

Das ging aber auch nicht...

Das ist zum verzweifeln.

----------

## Nooky

gibt 's noch irgendwas, was du emergen kannst?

erinnert mich ansonsten stark an meine fehler ... (system plötzlich instabil *???*)

bloss bin ich leider auch noch net weiter  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

welche gcc version hast du installiert ??

wenn es eine neuere ist als 3.3.2 dann probiers mal in dem du eine symlink des gcc verzeichnisses machst 

denn bei mir hatte ich ein ähnliches problem:

installierte gcc version:  3.3.2

bei manchen packeten hat er am schluss gemeckert das er die lib libstdc++.la im ordner

usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.3/ net finden kann.

da habe ich einfach einen symlink mit dem namen "3.2.3" auf das verzeichniss 3.3.2 gemacht, und siehe da die packete ließen sich übersetzen.

Ist vieleicht nicht die schönste lösung aber es funktioniert.

gruß

firefly

----------

## schmutzfinger

ist vielleicht die partition hinter /var/tmp/portage voll? volle platten sorgen immer für die schönsten fehlermeldungen, man bekommt bei jedem emerge eine andere  :Smile: .

----------

## silentnoise

Nein die scheint nicht voll zu sein...

/var/tmp/portage:

Size: 74,8 MB

149,3 GB out of 152,1 GB (2% used)

kann ich mir also eher weniger vorstellen, dass es daran liegt  :Wink: 

wäre aber eine möglichkeit gewesen...  :Confused: 

Gruß Julian

----------

## silentnoise

 *firefly wrote:*   

> welche gcc version hast du installiert ??
> 
> wenn es eine neuere ist als 3.3.2 dann probiers mal in dem du eine symlink des gcc verzeichnisses machst 
> 
> denn bei mir hatte ich ein ähnliches problem:
> ...

 

Und was genau soll ich da umbennen???

----------

## silentnoise

So ich hab gerade mal nachgucken wollen wegen meinem Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard.

Und da habe ich auf dem Mainboard gelesen dass die Festplatte in HDD1 soll. Da habe ich aber meine CD-Laufwerke drinne. Und wenn ich die umstecke habe ich wie erwartet einen Kernel-Panic bekommen.

Könnte es daran liegen dass ich deswegen nicht emergen kann? Unwahrscheinlich oder???

Mfg Julian

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Nein. Wenn du deine Geräte umsteckst mutiert deine Festplatte von hdb auf einmal zu hdd, etc. - das wird dein System nicht mögen. Dass das was mit deiner Anfangsproblematik zu tun hat, halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

----------

## silentnoise

nein ich meine das ja auch nur dass ich dann gentoo nochmal installiere...

----------

## Lenz

Kann auch ein Hitzeproblem sein. Ich hatte das, wo mein System zu heiß war. Immer bei größeren Paketen Abbruch ohne Fehlermeldung. Vorkompilierte (siehe Opera) gingen. Seitdem mein PC nun mehr Luft hat, hat sich das Problem erübrigt.

----------

## silentnoise

ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus dass der beitrag ernst gemeint war...

nein das kann nicht sein weil der rechner die meiste zeit aus ist (nachts und vormittags) und ich nen bundle-kühler für meine unübertaktete cpu habe

----------

## morningstar

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem - kann es sein, daß du auch GRP benutzt?

Wenn ich 'USE="bindist" emerge --usepkg licq' mache, dann beschwert sich der compile, daß er '/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/libstdc++.la' nicht finden kann - was ja auch kein Wunder ist, da das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i386-pc-linux-gnu nicht existiert, sondern nur /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu... 

Mein CHOST ist allerdings auf "i686-pc-linux-gnu" gesetzt, darum würde ich eher auf einen bug im licq-ebuild tippen - auf meinen anderen gentoos habe ich das problem nicht, die sind allerdings ohne GRP installiert (ich bin aber noch relativ neu bei gentoo und alles andere als portage-experte...)

Egal: einfach einen link von i386-pc-linux-gnu nach i686-pc-linux-gnu setzen, nochmal emergen, dann funktionierts....

lg Stefan

----------

## silentnoise

nein ich benutze stage 1

----------

## Genone

Was sagen denn `emerge --info` und `ls /usr/*/gcc-bin/*/*-gcc-3.*` ?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> welche gcc version hast du installiert ??
> 
> wenn es eine neuere ist als 3.3.2 dann probiers mal in dem du eine symlink des gcc verzeichnisses machst 
> 
> denn bei mir hatte ich ein ähnliches problem:
> ...

 

jupp... des wird's sein... gibt auch jede menge threads dazu  :Wink: 

----------

## silentnoise

wie genau setze ich denn die symlink um ???

sorry aber ich hab da absolut keinen plan von...  :Sad: 

----------

## firefly

Hi,

ich hab ne andere Lösung gefunden, die sogar von gentoo mitgeliefert wird beim gcc-Ebuild.

Das generelle problem ist das bei manchen libs der Pfad zur libstdc++.la hard gecoded ist.

Das wird durch folgendes Script korrigiert auf die neue gcc version.

einfach in der console folgendes ausführen:

```
/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh <alte gcc version> 
```

z.b. alte gcc version 3.2.3

```
/sbin/fix_libtool_files.sh 3.2.3
```

Ab gcc-3.3.3-r6 wird dies schon vom ebuild erledigt.

edit: das Script fix_libtool_files.sh befindet sich auch in

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/sys-devel/gcc/files

 

wenn es jemand nicht unter /sbin findet  :Smile: 

Gruß

firefly

----------

